# Gothia Cup



## MyKidsDriver

Anyone know what this is? Scam or legit?


----------



## espola

MyKidsDriver said:


> Anyone know what this is? Scam or legit?


The Gothia Cup in Sweden is legit.  Is that what you were referring to?

If you go, be sure to get a Leaders Party ticket.


----------



## dk_b

MyKidsDriver said:


> Anyone know what this is? Scam or legit?


My kid played twice and really enjoyed it although the playing schedule can be brutal for some divisions.


----------



## crush

I really like how two of the elders helped out another dad with a great question.  This is what the forum should be about.  My dd got the invite to go way back to this great challenge but it never got past the cost........lol       I have heard its super duper fun and but not cheap.


----------



## gkrent

One of my players played in this and loved the experience.  Their team kicked butt, too...and she really enjoyed meeting kids her age from other countries.  Great experience!


----------



## dk_b

In my kid’s case, she went with a group from Northern California- it’s a bit of tradition for our PDP program (that underwrote some cost but it was not inexpensive). The team played (and lost sadly) in two finals (in the 2d year she went, i got to watch on a pretty bad livestream as she got her first ever concussion (I think it was the semifinal against a Norwegian team)). Parents who went had an absolute blast (I did not go either year).


----------

